# Alternate sources for Nano tanks



## jppurchase (Dec 15, 2004)

I don't know how much overlap there is between the membership here and the Aquatic Plants Mailing List, but for the benefit of those who don't subscribe to that group - here is a post I made earlier today:

Several weeks ago, someone was looking to buy a Nano Tank. I suggested that she look further afield than the nearest LFS, and to be open to the possibility of using a vessel not originally designed as an aquarium to do the same thing.

I just got back in from being on one of my "shopping binges", and came across several glass cubes in a trendy little shop which has recently opened in my neighborhood.. If you have a copy of Nature Aquarium World, Volume #2, what I found looks identical to the cover shot of a small ADA Cube Garden (the _really_ expensive ones, made of fused glass so that there are no seams").

A while back, I queried Jeff Senski (ADG) about the cost of the ADA one piece cubes. My e-mail in-box almost caught fire - the smallest one (10 cm on a side) would be around $1,500.00 US and the largest one (60 cm) would set me back "around" $2,800.00 US. Not to mention the 4 Samurai warriors I would need to guard them while in transit.

Ah well, another dream dashed!

The glass cubes I bought today are hand made in Poland, one piece, and as close to being optically perfect as any regular tank that I own. They aren't "lead crystal" so the glass won't leach out anything toxic. The cost for the 2 Liter size (13 cm in each dimension) was $25.00, while the smaller one, which holds 1.94 L (11.5 x 11.5 x 15 cm) was $24.00. That's in CANADIAN dollars, which are worth far less than US Dollars. Even with 15% tax, I feel like I got a bargain.

When the salesman was writing up my order, he mentioned "Oh by the way, we are having a sale right now - you get these for 25% off the sticker price".

The gods have been kind to me today - I feel so lucky that not even getting caught in a late April rain shower could dampen my spirits.

Needless to say, I bought every one he had in stock, and have asked him to order more for me. They would make the perfect container for a betta, or some small pencilfish. Once I get some glass covers cut for several, I'll have new homes for some of my killies too (I don't trust them not to jump out of any container they are placed into).

Don't get me wrong, they are probably NOT up to the standards of a real ADA Cube Garden, being that they are handmade in Poland and not in Japan, but when you have Architectural Digest tastes and only a Goodwill budget, they are more than good enough for me. ;-).

Again, I urge everyone to look around to see what is out there and available (this was in a chi-chi design store). You never know when you might uncover the Pot of Gold (or in this case, the perfect stand-in for an ADA Cube Garden).

Happy hunting!


James Purchase
Toronto


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

pics of polish tank!!


----------



## jppurchase (Dec 15, 2004)

fishfry said:


> pics of polish tank!!


Ask nicely and I might post something...........

I don't respond well to unconstructed sentences.

JP


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

May you please post pictures of your nice tanks?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I recently picked up a 5"x5"x10" glass vase from Cost Plus Imports for use as a pico tank in my wife's office. Cost me $15 and had to sort about 6 of them to find one with one completely clear side (the rest had bubbles and ripples). It too was made in Poland.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Oh yeah, please post a picture of the glass cube you bought.


----------



## jppurchase (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Alternate sources for Nano Tanks*



bharada said:


> I recently picked up a 5"x5"x10" glass vase from Cost Plus Imports for use as a pico tank in my wife's office. Cost me $15 and had to sort about 6 of them to find one with one completely clear side (the rest had bubbles and ripples). It too was made in Poland.


I'd say that the SAME company which made mine also made yours. The thickness at the base gives it away. My trouble wasn't finding ones which were without bubbles/ripples, but to find ones where all 4 corners were of equal thickness (for strength). These things are (I think) made as vases.

Using them as nano tanks would require that all 4 corners have similar thickness (strength).

JP


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Well, since it's holding less than a gallon of water I don't worry too much about stress. If it were a bigger cube then I'd be cautious for sure.


----------



## Aqua1 (Mar 2, 2005)

This just goes to show that one do not have to be using ADA in order to have some fun with this hobby. Although, I think the world of Amano, I just think they are overprices. When you are spending thousands of dollars on equipment, you might as well hire some professional to maintain your tank for you. I've seem some awesome tank in this forum and not using ADA's power sand, substrate, mercury lighting. That is just my take on this.


----------

